# Google Support



## stdog12 (Jan 25, 2012)

So I got in contact with google about my screen having dead pixels, coming off and looking washed out. The phone call lasted about 5 minutes (without holding). They took my email address and said it will be sent to the escalation team(?) and they will email me regarding the issues.

Anyone else go through this yet?


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Use the search feature.

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## stdog12 (Jan 25, 2012)

exzacklyright said:


> Use the search feature.
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


I've search "support", "escalated" etc and nothing showed. Please point me to a discussion about contacting Google and what Google said to them.


----------



## DeFeet (Feb 20, 2012)

stdog12 said:


> So I got in contact with google about my screen having dead pixels, coming off and looking washed out. The phone call lasted about 5 minutes (without holding). They took my email address and said it will be sent to the escalation team(?) and they will email me regarding the issues.
> 
> Anyone else go through this yet?


I hate you. I was on hold for 3 hours today...


----------



## stdog12 (Jan 25, 2012)

DeFeet said:


> I hate you. I was on hold for 3 hours today...


I was on hold for awhile, too. I said 5 minute call without holding.

Any luck with figuring out what's happening with your N7?


----------



## jlinn75 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm waiting to hear from Google about my screen flicker


----------

